# Heads up on Rogue



## Ezcruzr (Feb 27, 2008)

While camping at Quail Creek a couple days ago, not a hundred feet from our camp, two cougars took down a young deer in the middle of the day. They did not seem disturbed that we were in the immediate area. I would keep an eye out with small children or small dogs in that section of the Rogue.


----------



## Duce (Sep 5, 2011)

Bet you slept with one eye open that night...From what I understand daytime hunting is not normal behavior for cougars. Also that fact they did not care that you were in the area is strange. Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## anchahiker (Sep 22, 2006)

It's also unusual for them to hunt cooperatively; was one of them much smaller? Perhaps a mother teaching her offspring? How cool of a sighting!


----------



## Ezcruzr (Feb 27, 2008)

They looked to be about the same age. I'd say they were a couple young looking cats. They don't kill their prey right away. Like other cats they like to play ( torture) with it for quite awhile.


----------



## jeffsssmith (Mar 31, 2007)

Did you witness the kill or come across it later? 


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------



## Ezcruzr (Feb 27, 2008)

We saw it. We heard a dear scream, looked up and less than a hundred feet two cougar were taking it down. They played with it for a good twenty minutes.


----------



## Roguelawyer (Apr 2, 2015)

That's crazy. It has been decades since anyone hunted in the canyon so it doesn't completely surprise me they weren't afraid of people. 

Nobody got any pics or video the whole time this was going on??


----------



## jamesthomas (Sep 12, 2010)

What an awesome privilege to witness that. Spooky, hell yeah especially if you have kids or dogs. Too cool.


----------



## Ezcruzr (Feb 27, 2008)

No one had even a phone with a live battery for pics.


----------

